# Turinabol Info



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

I've been doing some research on Turinabol, it's effects, etc... But I have a couple of questions:

What kind of dose do I need? I heard that you have to take LOTS of this stuff for it to work properly. Can anyone give me an idea of how much "lots" is??

How long should I cycle this for? I could stack it with Var, or I will do it on its own. Based on what I have read, i was going to go for about 6 weeks or so.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

surely u should be lookin into the powerlifting drugs more hey dude?

less mass more savage strength??

tren/oxytest/halotestin/ IGF?HGH all the top sprinters cain that sh1te dont they?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

are you on about oral turinabol or turinabol. they are very differant meds


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

I just want to learn more about T-Bol, add it to the stack..... heard a lot of sprinters in the 80s used it (East German doping machine). Can anyone answer those questions? I know you can DB!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mate i know **** all about turinabol lol!!

too much money for me!!lol


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

BigPete: looking into oral TBol. Is it more for mass? I am looking to gain strength predominantly


----------



## LeRoy (Sep 24, 2005)

TBOL is an athletes drug, but the tbol i got was poor quality dbol, so be carefull when ordering,

Winny, furazabol, and tbol are sprinters drugs


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

Leroy: I found out the hard way that Winny IS NOT a sprinters drug.... makes the joints too tight, muscles too.... a sprinter has to be very flexible and limber, and that stuff just hurt me.... I loved the way it made me look though....

I would definitely consider TBol, except for the fact that it is VERY detectable on a drug test for a LONG time (I heard like 11 months!!) That's not a risk I'm willing to take, but if there was a way around it, I would definitely consider TBol.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Never used t-bol yet,LOVE WINNY, and anavar and of course good old dbol and nap50's,But winny really is a very nice steroid hard muscles day 2-3 veins more aparant,endurance and aggression higher,strength increase,fuller muscle's winny we love you!


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

Did a little checking into TBol for ya dawg, turns out you need bout 300mg per day in order to get decent results, and they say that the results arent even that spectacular, pretty sure those east Germans were stacking that with some kind of test, or some drug that testers couldn't find....i figure TBol would cost ya bout twice or even three times as much as winny, there is a drug though called Furazabol (we can call is Fbol haha) and apparently it has all the gains you get from winny but none of the joint stiffness and aches and pains associated with winny, found it on a site so its all good, ask me about it later.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

rosie_theman said:


> Did a little checking into TBol for ya dawg, turns out you need bout 300mg per day in order to get decent results, and they say that the results arent even that spectacular.


Thats a huge dose, its a 17aa drug and if you took that much you would be really asking for trouble.

Heres a link to the profile..

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199812


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

agreed^ if you took that dose on most orals you would get mega results! but prob end needing a liver transplant


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

Good call guys, BAD for the liver! T-Bol is now out of the question because of the detection time, so it's all good....

Caiza: I know how you feel man, I feel the same way about Anavar (that you do about winstrol). I love the stuff..... would marry my next cycle of it if it was legal in my country


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah i was mistaken, was thinkin of Anadriol, oops....my bad on that one, TBol not so much haha, was reading the wrong page


----------



## k man (Sep 11, 2005)

LeRoy said:


> TBOL is an athletes drug, but the tbol i got was poor quality dbol, so be carefull when ordering,
> 
> Winny, furazabol, and tbol are sprinters drugs


were did hear that rubbish from mate ?

Tbol is very different to dbol

have you actualy used both ?

Sprint Tbol is a great med for adding lean gains with minimal water retention , at low doses there is basicaly no water but at doses of 80mg ed and over you will experience some water but no noticable

I have run tbol amny many times over the past year and a half at vrious doses , highest was 100mg ed and its was great , excellent for condition and lean gains but not as good as winny or anavar for strength

iv use BD , UKB and my own made ones and all as good as each other

Few bits of info you might want to read

Schumann W.

Institut fur Mikrobiologie und experimentelle Therapie

(ZIMET), Jena.

Disposition and excretion of the anabolic steroid Oral-

Turinabol (1;4-chloro-17 alpha-methyl-androsta-1,4-diene-17

beta-hydroxy-3-one) were investigated in male volunteers.

Following single p.o. and i.v. administration of the tritium-

labelled compound the plasma concentration courses of total

radioactivity (1 and 1-metabolites) and of the unchanged

parent drug as well as the urinary excretion were estimated.

From these data model independent pharmacokinetic parameters

based on statistical moments were calculated. 1 is almost

completely absorbed after p.o. administration of 10 mg per

volunteer. Peak concentrations of total radioactivity and of 1

in plasma were reached about 3 h p.a. Irregularities

observed in the plasma level profile following both p.o. and

i.v. administration of 1 are due to a marked enterohepatic

circulation. Orally given 1 is subject to a first-pass

effect, resulting in a diminished systematic availability.

The AUC-ratio of the unchanged drug and the total

radioactivity of 1 : 13 shows the predominance of metabolites

in plasma. After i.v. administration the disposition of

unchanged 1 was found biphasically with a terminal half-life

of 16 h. 1 and its metabolites are preferentially excreted

via the kidneys. The urinary total radioactivity represented

about 60% of the dose following both administrations. Due to

its affinity to SHBG 1 is able to compete for the protein

binding of testosterone, resulting in an increased plasma

level of non protein-bound testosterone.

Oral Turinabol

British Dragon, as well as a couple of other underground labs, has recently been producing Oral Turinabol (4-dehydromethyltestosterone), made popular by its widespread use in the GDR Olympic doping program many years ago. Oral Turinabol, often called "OT" or "T-bol" by athletes and bodybuilders, was the most widely used drug for the East German Olympic Doping Program, known formally as "State Plan 14.25."

OT was given to roughly ten thousand athletes whose results were meticulously recorded by scientists, coaches, and doctors working for the East German Olympic program, and consequently it's one of the most exhaustively researched anabolic/androgenic steroids ever produced, with regards to its effects on strength, speed, and athletic training. Jenapharm, the original manufacturer of Oral-Turinabol, discontinued the product just after the GDR program went under.

This drug can be seen as a cross between Dianabol (Methandrostenolone) and Anavar (Oxandrolone), taking what many feel are the best features of each of these drugs and combining them into a nice, clean bulking compound. Oral Turinabol is actually a derivative of Testosterone (the base structure is that of Dianabol, actually) and is typically referred to as a cross between Clostebol and Dianabol.

The base structure is just like Dianabol, with the same 4-chloro alteration seen in Clostebol, which prevents conversion to estrogen. Fortunately, the 4-chloro alteration makes it less subject to aromatization, so gynecomastia (development of breast tissue in males) isn't an issue, nor is excess water retention. Thus, the gains seen on OT are very clean and not the watery gains seen with its sister compound, Dianabol.

Just like Anavar and Dianabol, OT is a 17-alpha-alkylated steroid, which allows it to be orally active and survive the first pass through the liver without being destroyed. Unfortunately, this also increases liver toxicity. OT is, however, not too worrisome in this respect, as dosages typically hover around the 50mg/day mark.

Oral Turinabol's reappearance on the scene - due to some enterprising underground labs - wasn't surprising to many people, myself included. In fact, it was almost easy to predict, given the availability of steroid powders and the laws of supply and demand. It's consequently now one of the few drugs to be in high demand among both athletes as well as bodybuilders, regardless of whether they're on a bulking cycle or cutting cycle. This is due to its "sexy" reputation from the GDR doping days, I suspect.

Athletes who've recently been able to use this drug have reported that it's nearly as good for bulking as Dianabol, but with much less water retention. From what I've seen, weight gain with Oral Turinabol is generally a bit less than what's experienced with classic oral bulking agents such as Dianabol or Anadrol, but the gains are much more "dry" and lean.

Many of OT's new fans have compared the quality of gains experienced with Oral Turinabol to be similar to Anavar, but with more actual weight gain.

High dose Turinabol user gets testicular tumourHigh dose Turinabol user gets testicular tumour

Intratesticular leiomyosarcoma in a young man after high dose doping with Oral-Turinabol: a case report.

Froehner M, Fischer R, Leike S, Hakenberg OW, Noack B, Wirth MP.

Department of Urology, Universitaetsklinikum "Carl Gustav Carus," Technical University of Dresden, Dresden, Germany.

BACKGROUND: Androgenic anabolic steroids have been suspected of activity as carcinogens in the development of carcinoma and angiosarcoma of the liver and adenocarcinoma of the prostate. Although the proliferation of smooth muscle cells is stimulated by sexual steroids, to the authors' knowledge a possible relation between androgenic anabolic steroids and the development of leiomyosarcoma has not previously been reported in humans. METHODS: A 32-year-old man underwent right radical orchiectomy for a tumor of the upper pole of the right testicle. Routine histopathologic examination and immunohistochemical staining were performed. RESULTS: The tumor was identified as an intratesticular leiomyosarcoma based on its typical growth pattern and the characteristic immunohistochemical staining profile. The patient reported a 5-year history of systematic use of high dose Oral-Turinabol (4-chloro-1-dehydro-17alpha-methylteststerone) that began at age 18 years and stopped approximately 9 years before presentation. CONCLUSIONS: The rarity of intratesticular leiomyosarcoma, the experimental induction of similar tumors in animals by androgens and estrogens, and the unusually young age at presentation of the patient in the current study support the hypothesis that high dose doping with androgenic anabolic steroids could have played a cocarcinogenic role in the development of the tumor in this case. Copyright 1999 American Cancer Society.


----------



## LeRoy (Sep 24, 2005)

No flame, I paid for tbol and got dbol, and got sick at the end of it, shut down, I know a lot of athletes who swear by tbol, the actual stuff that is, and Fbol? and winny.

What's your thoughts, opinions, interesting, lots and lots of athletes get caught for winny?


----------



## k man (Sep 11, 2005)

LeRoy said:


> No flame, I paid for tbol and got dbol, and got sick at the end of it, shut down, I know a lot of athletes who swear by tbol, the actual stuff that is, and Fbol? and winny.
> 
> What's your thoughts, opinions, interesting, lots and lots of athletes get caught for winny?


ah right , tbh mate id be back onto the source wanting my money back the cheeky feekers

well im not a fan of winny or furazabol both very similar and both hurt my joints very quick


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

I tried an oral tbol only cycle for my first cycle last year and I loved it. I started off as 50mg for 6 weeks but then after the 2nd or 3rd week, I upped the dose to say 70-80mg ed and cut the cycle short. I was using BD product.

At the time, I was on a cals deficit diet and doing shed loads of cardio. I found it was great, strength still increased and muscles were alot leaner and harder. I didnt pack on size as so to speak but again, this isnt a size/bulk aas product but rather for strength and from what I researched, more for the use of whilst on a cals deficit diet. I had no bloat, no symptons of gyno and also supplemented with Milk Thistle. I will definately use this again for my next cycle in about 8 weeks. I will frontload to the same amount as K man (100mg ed) but run it for 4 weeks.

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## mattster (Oct 3, 2005)

is there any drop/increase in libido when on oral turinabol?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Stone said:


> I tried an oral tbol only cycle for my first cycle last year and I loved it. I started off as 50mg for 6 weeks but then after the 2nd or 3rd week, I upped the dose to say 70-80mg ed and cut the cycle short. I was using BD product.
> 
> At the time, I was on a cals deficit diet and doing shed loads of cardio. I found it was great, strength still increased and muscles were alot leaner and harder. I didnt pack on size as so to speak but again, this isnt a size/bulk aas product but rather for strength and from what I researched, more for the use of whilst on a cals deficit diet. I had no bloat, no symptons of gyno and also supplemented with Milk Thistle. I will definately use this again for my next cycle in about 8 weeks. I will frontload to the same amount as K man (100mg ed) but run it for 4 weeks.
> 
> Hope this helps mate.


Mmmmm. id be interested to see if i could combine this will Winny (oral), proviron and Clen.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Mate I have found no problem with my libo or having a fat while on course will see how I go when the PCT starts though most people seem to get low sex drive while on pct but hopefully I will be different. GO TBOL


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

what have you got for your PCT lined up Mickus?


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Hay Ollie

I have nolva and clomid lined up for my pct which will start the following day after my last tablet...

60mg first day , 40mg second day and 20mg for remaining 12 days of 14 PCT plus I have clomid on hand incase need that extra kick but hopefully I should be right...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

sounds like you got it sorted Mickus. Nice 1!

I might consider using that stuff when on a bulk.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

seems to be a bit of hype lately about this any one know why its become so popular all of a sudden?

i heard that it doesn't cause hairloss to be sped, up or gyno, so im well up for it now lol


----------



## gamber (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey I thought TBOL had a clearence time of 5-6 weeks.....its an oral and shoul dnot linger in your body for 11 months...that is crazy....

Who can say for sure? All I know is that I have never heard of an oral lasting that long. any info?


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Ive used tbol a couple of times , combined with winny , very good strength and lean gains.

Also used it with winny and tren - very impressive strength gains.

I read something on Ben Johnson a while ago and i believe it said he was using winny and tbol when he got caught in th 80's.


----------



## gamber (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe so....but who can say for sure what the clearence time is...because sprinter thinks it is 11 months but I doubt any oral is so long....i read 5-6 who can confirm this with or without some science.


----------



## dan12345 (Jan 21, 2008)

id say go with the t-bol your get some good gains from it. there not to hard to keep ether.

run it for 6 weeks at 60mg a day


----------



## xdave (Feb 17, 2008)

fits said:


> seems to be a bit of hype lately about this any one know why its become so popular all of a sudden?
> 
> i heard that it doesn't cause hairloss to be sped, up or gyno, so im well up for it now lol


i have been doing quite a bit of research on orals and imo these seem to have a lot less sides than the other orals out there , no water retention and keep most of your gains , guys correct me if im wrong please..


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

how many calories should you be looking too be eating per day on turinabol guys ???????


----------

